

Ask HN: Quick Help with Investment Competition - Kevin_S

Hi Everyone,<p>Looking for some quick advice. I&#x27;m in an investing competition and here are the rules.<p>-Start with 100k
-Must own 5 different stocks at a time
-No transaction costs
-Must sell&#x2F;buy one stock a week
-Goes on for 10 weeks.<p>I need to maximize my return. Should I just buy some on-the-rise stocks and ride em multiple weeks, and sell when they start to drop? This doesn&#x27;t last long obviously, so no reason to try to grab something trending down.<p>Any stocks in particular you think of as good for these first few weeks? Small consistent safe bets are what I&#x27;m looking for.
======
jonwachob91
If you can create multiple accounts for this competition I'd do that and run
different strategies through all of them

